# Self isolation shenanigans



## RayDeny (23/3/20)

In this time of the Corona pandemic I thought it would be good to start a thread on what we are all up to during self isolation for those who are able to do so.

so today is day two of my isolation and I’m pulling out all my atties and giving them a good clean, next will be mods and then all the stupid projects the wife has lined up for me.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## DougP (23/3/20)

What to do next






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## M.Adhir (23/3/20)

Day 3
Been hearing a strange voice in the house every few hours.
Turns out theres a wife living here.

Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (23/3/20)

In a time where everything moves so fast this one is probably old, but still gold.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (23/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (23/3/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/3/20)

Members of Ecigssa -day 19-Coffe and Lexington diet - ran out of vape juice day 6, and 2 min noodles day 8.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (23/3/20)

nothing yet but I am going to hit something with a hammer

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (23/3/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 192787
> 
> nothing yet but I am going to hit something with a hammer


Their names most probably knuckle, knee and noggin?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (23/3/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Their names most probably knuckle, knee and noggin?





@Room Fogger 
Added auw bow, ribs, palms and tiptoes

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (24/3/20)

RayDeny said:


> In this time of the Corona pandemic I thought it would be good to start a thread on what we are all up to during self isolation for those who are able to do so.
> 
> so today is day two of my isolation and I’m pulling out all my atties and giving them a good clean, next will be mods and then all the stupid projects the wife has lined up for me.
> 
> View attachment 192737


@RayDeny the last line is the worrying one... my list is being created apparently. Technically ... completing the Xbox game you bought could be construed as “list of stuff you always said you going to do next weekend”

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

